# R34 Mines Front Pipe - TO BORROW!



## Pulse_82 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi Team,

Am in the fortunate position of working for a exhaust company. An odd request I know, but wondered whether anyone has a MINES Front Pipe not currently fitted to the car? Perhaps it's undergoing resto or not been fitted yet?

As a company, we deal with exotics only on the whole so have no desire to manufacture more than 1 x unit. I simply wish to create a one time jig for my car.

I'll need the front pipe for two weeks. I can provide any guarantee necessary & beer tokens if required.

Thanks..


----------



## Bluzzer (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't have a mines. But i have another equal lenght downpipe. Sounds like mines, and i know cause i had both. You can have it cheap


----------



## Pulse_82 (Sep 13, 2015)

Bluzzer said:


> I don't have a mines. But i have another equal lenght downpipe. Sounds like mines, and i know cause i had both. You can have it cheap


Hi there,

Thanks..

I'll try and PM you now..


----------

